# Installazione gentoo su usb

## soulraiden

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei installare gentoo su la mia chiavetta usb in modo da poterlo utilizzare ovunque voglia. Non voglio una liveUSB, ma un sistema funzionante dove posso installare programmi ecc ecc. Come posso fare ?

Grazie

----------

## Onip

ci dovrebbe essere una guida nella sezione documentazione del sito se non ricordo male.

----------

## cloc3

io ho sempre una chiavetta funzionante in tasca.

ma live, perché preferisco.

prima di tutto, costruisci una installazione autonoma in un chroot di una macchina tradizionale.

in genere, una chiavetta usb viene costruita con software a 32 bit, ma il sistema madre può essere ospitato anche su una macchina a 64, in questo modo.

al termine, alcuni trasferiscono direttamente i file direttamente in una partizione usb come in un hard disk normale.

penso che sia proprio questo ciò che vuoi fare.

non pensare a compilare direttamente sulla chiavetta che è proprio sciocco.

costruisci i binari nel chroot e poi passali sulla chiavetta, con l'opzione --usepkgonly (-K) di emerge o con qualche altra tecnica.

magari, puoi provare a comprimere con upx gli eseguibili più grossi.

qualche giorno fa, ho provato ad approfondire proprio questo argomento, ma lo ritengo un po' controverso.

se lo desideri, fai le tue prove e raccontaci le tue impressioni.

----------

## Onip

io mi riferivo alla guida per liveusb, ho letto male il tuo post. scusa   :Embarassed:   (mai navigare appena svegli...)

----------

